# ICD_9 for remote MI



## Trendale (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello,
Does anyone know the dx for remote MI. Isn't this like a late effect or deficits from prior MI? Is there a code for it? Thanks!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 10, 2009)

*remote*

You would need more info but if it is in a remote area then I would use 410.8- the 5th digit being the episode 0,1,2


----------



## dclark7 (Sep 10, 2009)

If you mean remote as in old or healed, the code is 412 if the pt has no symptoms

Doreen, CPC


----------

